# What is the state record for a morel?



## lvanraden (May 29, 2013)

State record?


----------



## lvanraden (May 29, 2013)

How can I post a pic from my phone to this forum. I found a 9inch plus morel tonite.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I have found some sloppy blonds that were over 13 inches long....size matters they say..LOL


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

Just being out there matters to me! The hunt is what heals my soul. The quiet. The spring bird calls. Then seeing the first one o the season, what joy!


----------

